# Some of my works



## Sp33der (Dec 22, 2008)

Yea i'm still learning trying to make on day a succesfull LP XD,



Spoiler














































 [collab]































My photobucket: http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii291/Sp33der89/


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 22, 2008)

You're...still learning? o.O Those look magnificent. Can you point me to the tutorial?


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 22, 2008)

yea, i got ranked novice, i visit gfx forums, dunno if i can say it in a post, it may be advertising O.o


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 22, 2008)

Sp33der said:
			
		

> yea, i got ranked novice, i visit gfx forums, dunno if i can say it in a post, it may be advertising O.o


Can you send it in a pm then? I'd like to learn that style.


----------



## damole (Dec 22, 2008)

Holy crap, those are awesome! I really like that style.

Are you willing to give any of those away? XD


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 22, 2008)

damole said:
			
		

> Holy crap, those are awesome! I really like that style.
> 
> Are you willing to give any of those away? XD



sure XD, don't even like them lol, except for the first one


----------



## Noitora (Dec 22, 2008)

Sp33der said:
			
		

> yea, i got ranked novice, i visit gfx forums, dunno if i can say it in a post, it may be advertising O.o


PM me the site too, but it's not advertising since you're not promoting your own site. Thanks


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 22, 2008)

That is really really good mate... worthy of Holaitsme's sigs xD


----------



## damole (Dec 22, 2008)

Wooo, so you don't mind me taking them and putting my name on it? Or, if it isn't too much of a bother, can you do it? Thanks dude.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 22, 2008)

I like your style a lot!


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd rather to it myself then xDD, thanks guys included my photobucket to


----------



## damole (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, may I choose one then? Can you put my name on the 5th or 6th one up the list (any font that you think will look good)? Anyways, thanks again.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG, they are so nice.(Although some sigs seem to look the same alot)
Can you say the forums, it's not your own, so i guess it can be told.


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 23, 2008)

damole said:
			
		

> Okay, may I choose one then? Can you put my name on the 5th or 6th one up the list (any font that you think will look good)? Anyways, thanks again.




Can i make you a brand new one? O.o, is that okey too?


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 23, 2008)

may I have the site please ?
you can send it to me via PM


----------



## Rowan (Dec 23, 2008)

PLEASE PM ME THE SITE TOO(sorry for caps)
i love the style these are awesome


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah me too please! They look too awesome!


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 23, 2008)

Uhm..just search around for deviantart for some signature tutorials,


Here are some tips btw:

1. Try to use the burn and dodge tool for extra depth

2. If you want a light source DON'T use the lens flase, instead make a new layer, soft brush around 65 px and then create a dot around the focal and set the layer to linear dodge.

3.borders aren't as good as they are, some even dislike them.

4. Clipping masks, they are a good, very good way to create effects, pick a hard brush (aroudn 19) or a splatter brush, then make soms splats on a new layer then hide this one, make a new layer and apply image, then right click -> clipping mask.

5. Smuuuuuuuuuudggggeeeeee ...i mainly use chalk and hard brush 19px and mess with the settings


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2008)

Dood, these are awesome! Well Done!
*makes a mental note of your name*
Are you willing to do 'Temper sig requests?
(Not for me.)


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 23, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Dood, these are awesome! Well Done!
> *makes a mental note of your name*
> Are you willing to do 'Temper sig requests?
> (Not for me.)



Sure


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2008)

Good deal. I'll send some requests your way when they turn up.

I give it six months, and your art will be plastered everywhere around here.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 23, 2008)

The signatures are DieForIt approved


----------



## damole (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, for the late reply. I don't mind you making a new sig. Just make it Kanye or Young Jeezy. Heh. Thanks.


----------



## Sstew (Dec 23, 2008)

These are killer, PM me the site?


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 23, 2008)

umm...sorry
but can i HAVE this one?




please?
i really like it
don't put my name on it
ill put it on my self
thanks in advance


----------



## Defiance (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks great man!  What's the 7th one from the top?


----------



## Reaper (Dec 24, 2008)

Dot c4d and render/stock resource plox?
Those are good


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 24, 2008)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> umm...sorry
> but can i HAVE this one?
> 
> 
> ...




Could you perhaps make a _reguest_ for a new one, 
since the guy already said he was willing to make new ones, and asked that these weren't used as such?

Have some respect for artists, dood.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 24, 2008)

Dude those are amazing, amazing like another site I found.


I found the sigs over the 80kb limit though.


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 24, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Dude those are amazing, amazing like another site I found.
> 
> 
> I found the sigs over the 80kb limit though.
> ...


----------



## damole (Dec 25, 2008)

Sp33der said:
			
		

> Galacta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Egonny (Dec 26, 2008)

Just searched a little, and is that site of yours SlashTHREE?


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just searched a little, and is that site of yours SlashTHREE?



It's one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i visit S3 and Apex Studios, DigitalCorp and WM-Studios


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 29, 2008)

Yaaaaaayyyy 2 new ones,











 (experimenting)

I'm trying to make a C4D LP still ina WIP but it takes ages to render that c4d with Cinema4D XD


----------



## Galacta (Dec 29, 2008)

Man I love the Sackboy one.


----------



## damole (Jan 1, 2009)

Looking good. The Sackboy one is really nice.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, that Sackboy one is made of pure win.

These are all very nice. And I mean VERY nice.

Great job. Whoever said you were a novice is obviously blind.


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (Jan 2, 2009)

HaHa, C4D's all the way huh? Good Job!


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 2, 2009)

hey sp33der
can u make me a sig
like the naruto one
i really like the design too
so can u make me one like that please?
PM me when if u decide to say yes
and PM me the sig
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Sp33der (Jan 3, 2009)

No even i think i'm novice XD,

anyways a new one :


----------



## damole (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, amazing again. Where is that robot (or whatever it is) from? Anyways, keep up the good work.


----------



## lapispencil (Jan 6, 2009)

wow i like all that ...can you be my teacher?


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 6, 2009)

NOOB ALERT!
lol, i got a bit carried away
anywho
yeah, good sig
nice work


----------



## Sp33der (Jan 7, 2009)

Another one:






got rated low moderate hellz yea


----------



## Sp33der (Jan 12, 2009)

Hehe greta news i got my *FIRST Large Piece* done, but it seems to got accepted into a art pack so i can't realease it until 24 januari, owh well, all i can sya it's a abstract(C4D),


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 12, 2009)

hey sp33der
can i take the naruto one?
please
come on dude
lemme have it
don't be harsh on a guy who thinks ur work is really good


----------



## Sp33der (Jan 12, 2009)

K take it but don't edit lol


----------



## Galacta (Jan 13, 2009)

Its over the filesize limit though.


----------



## darthdarovit (Jan 27, 2009)

good stuff man, original work or following tuts?


----------



## Sp33der (Jan 27, 2009)

both


----------



## darthdarovit (Jan 28, 2009)

haha yea i figured between being classed novice and swearing to god that Ive seen some of those sigs before, there were some tuts involved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still you learn a lot from tuts and from what I can tell you quite talented. Good job keep up the good work


----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 28, 2009)

It's called C4D renders. Look up tutorials for those and you can create kick ass sigs with ease.


----------



## Sp33der (Jan 28, 2009)

what?=.=; i can create cinema4d renders, but you don't need c4d rneders to make a kick ass sig,
btw i stopped making siggies


----------



## Sp33der (Jan 31, 2009)

WIP:

http://i39.tinypic.com/2wcjslh.png





(abstract render made by me)


----------



## Sp33der (Feb 10, 2009)

new version


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow these are nice!


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 2, 2009)

New render; gonna do some postwork on it later on:


----------



## Rowan (Mar 2, 2009)

sp33der how do you change colours of your render?
i am a rookie and need help with c4d
p.s. nice works


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 2, 2009)

Materials 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i combine 2 different c4d's in one(sometimes even more),


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 18, 2009)

New sig, gift for somebody:


----------



## Sp33der (May 6, 2009)

w00t, forgot to post my new LP's,

typooo:







http://sp33dfx.deviantart.com/art/PARADOXAL-120223603


----------

